# Polka Channel?



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

What about a Polka Favorites Channel for older people? Their may be a niche for such a station. "It's a One and Two and a Three"......Let's Polka!!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There are or at least were some Polka OTA ststions in PA and NJ. There is a market.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

DMX Music has an all-Polka channel (#56) on their 102-channel music service on T402. They also have a "German Folk" (#101) channel with a good number of polkas.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You mean like the "Chicken Dance"


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

No. there is no XM polka channel.

Nor cats mating 24/7.

Nor Rush Limbaugh.

-JOKE FILTER OFF-


----------

